# Easier way to drag in all the stuff needed for a show?



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

What about a folding luggage cart that you see in the suitcase section as stores and then tether it altogether w/ bungee cords?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

we hae a flat dolly that we picked up at westminster back years ago when we didn't plan well for all the stuff we would have to cart over to the garden... I think you will find these dollys at the dog show venders like cherrybrook


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a dolly that is a lifesaver. If you are looking for a cheaper alternative, before I got the dolly I used one of those things you lie on that rolls to get under a car. Tie a rope as a handle and you have a cheap dolly!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

At Costco, I bought a small foldable dolly that is light and fits well in the car. It's about 2 ft wide and 2 ft tall but the handle can extend when ready for use. 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

next time I'm at Costco I'll take a look.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> What about a folding luggage cart that you see in the suitcase section as stores and then tether it altogether w/ bungee cords?


This is what I use and it is light and very portable. The luggage carts can also hold a surprising amount of weight, 100-200lbs. I usually load up my cart with: N2N crate, chair, lightspeed tent, training bag (xl llbean tote), cooler, ground cover, and crate shade cloth. It's amazing how much I can get on my little luggage cart.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a version of the Costco cart, I got it at KMart. I love it!

Folding Wagon - Red- Mac Sports-Fitness & Sports-Camping & Hiking-Specialty


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I have a version of the Costco cart, I got it at KMart. I love it!
> 
> Folding Wagon - Red- Mac Sports-Fitness & Sports-Camping & Hiking-Specialty


I have this and it is EXCELLENT! Last agility trial I carried two noz2noz crates, my training bag, a tarp, a ground mat, a cooler, my ez-up tent, a lawn chair, and 3 sun tarps (plus carried a baby and walked two dogs) all at once! And then I was able to put it fully loaded into the middle passenger side of my minivan at night so that I didn't have to unpack/repack things twice (the seat was stowed in the van, of course, but the other middle passenger seat was up). It took some bungee cording but nothing was in danger of falling off.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

So what do you think of this folding dolly? Hand Trucks R Us - Smart Cart Lightweight Folding Cart

I read a lot of reviews on the wagon and there are many complaints about how hard it is to steer. For those that have it, do you find that an issue? I also can't see any specs on it so how do you put in your crate? Is it long enough to store the crate lengthwise or do you put it in vertically?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you will find that dolly type carts are not as useful as wagon type carts...

Of course when I first started I used a skateboard!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't found the upright dolly to be much help, I use something like this

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...136/vname/Midwest_Stainless_Steel_Crate_Dolly


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Beanie said:


> So what do you think of this folding dolly? Hand Trucks R Us - Smart Cart Lightweight Folding Cart
> 
> I read a lot of reviews on the wagon and there are many complaints about how hard it is to steer. For those that have it, do you find that an issue? I also can't see any specs on it so how do you put in your crate? Is it long enough to store the crate lengthwise or do you put it in vertically?


It's not too terribly hard to steer. Much easier than my dolly that has a rope handle.

A 24"X36" will fit inside the wagon on edge if put it in angled (ie front right corner to back left corner). What I did though was put all my bags, etc, in the wagon then laid the crates flat on top and bungeed it so that it was secure.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I have both the red cart and the folding dolly. I tend to use the cart more often esp. when hauling 2 crates, battery pack for fans, water cooler, chair and mat plus dog backpack.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

You all are being of great help!! I so wish I had a KMart anywhere near here to go see these carts! Does anyone know of another option?

I am now steering away from the uprights - My thinking on those was that it might be easier for stairs.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't think it is hard to steer and I pack mine pretty full! the crates do not fit in, but can go on top of the bars. I usually fill it with stuff and then I put two ex-pens on top and sometimes pile more stuff on that and then strap everything down. If you want I have a trial next weekend and I can take some pictures and/or video.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Before I got a great deal on a used set of wheels (like the ones you see many using), I used a furniture dolly from the hardware store. $20. I tied a rope handle to it and drilled eye hooks into each side so I could bungee things down if I wanted. They were total "ghetto wheels" but they did the job for several years.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I almost picked up the red wgon at Sams Club last weekend.. 57.00...I might have to go back for it.. I could also use it to drag my stuff in the motels..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You should get it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I did take a picture over the weekend, I have a lot of stuff!!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Isn't it funny that we pack more stuff for the dog than ourselves when heading out to show!


----------

